# Exposed wood mantel



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't understand what you mean by 5 inches below the stone?

What you can do is place a thermometer there and keep an eye on it while you have fires going in the fireplace.

Then the ignition temperature of wood is around 572 degrees F.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Assuming your chimney is swept out and the fireplace drafts well, I don't see that you have any risk issues with this. If you have tall flames licking at the mantle, whether or not five inches below the stone, you have other issues to worry about. 

If it is a simple mantle, you could pull it apart, trim it down, and put it back up. It was probably that the thing came in a standard size and someone slapped it on to be done with a project?

By the way, I do nag my clients relentlessly to at least have their chimneys inspected once a year and swept as needed. You would be surprised how much stuff builds up in them. And chimney sweeps work cheap and are a lot cheaper than a fire!


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Billy Bob, the stone opening for the fireplace is several inches taller than the mantel that was placed on over it. Thus, some of the back of the mantel is exposed to the fire.

Thanks for your advice. I had thought this was not a concern considering the (lack of) proximity to the fire, but I needed some confirmation. I'll focus on getting the chimney inspected and swept.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

one good fire and you wont have to dismantle the mantle
plese remove


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

terse replies are confusing please elucidate


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have a picture ?

What is the distance from the bottom of the fireplace to the wood mantel ?
From where a log would sit to the wood mantel ?
Wood will char at lower temps


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

sounds like your mantel is below the top of the firebox opening which exposes it to open flame this is how i read your post. I know they make a heat resistant brush on material called no char that was used at times when mantels in old construction were to close to firebox for code and safety. Yours sounds like it is part of the fireplace opening which promps ...please remove


----------

